# Wrist based HR sensor - compatible with Garmin Edge 1000



## Phread (Aug 25, 2012)

I currently use a chest strap HR sensor to send to my Garmin Edge 1000 when mountain biking. I would really like replace it with a wrist mounted type sensor since the chest strap seems to slip and I lose the signal. 

Is there a wrist mounted HR sensor (like the optical sensor found in the FitBit Surge) that would pair with my Edge? I do not need all the functionality of the Surge since I want to continue to use the Edge.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Phread said:


> I currently use a chest strap HR sensor to send to my Garmin Edge 1000 when mountain biking. I would really like replace it with a wrist mounted type sensor since the chest strap seems to slip and I lose the signal.
> 
> Is there a wrist mounted HR sensor (like the optical sensor found in the FitBit Surge) that would pair with my Edge? I do not need all the functionality of the Surge since I want to continue to use the Edge.


Not sure if it will pair with the Garmin Edge, but I really like the Scosche Rhythm. You wear it on your forearm, and the readings for me have been just as accurate as a chest strap but more comfortable. I use it with a Suunto watch and also my iPhone.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

If it's ANT+ or Bluetooth, I would think your 1000 would detect it as any other compatible sensor. With that said, are wrist mounted HRM's proving to be all that accurate? I recall reading they were not all they were cracked up to be. I have no experience, though. Been using a Wahoo Tickr ANT+ for a couple years now and it works flawlessly with my new Garmin 520.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Garmin devices do not use BT for sensors. It's for wireless communication with a phone only.

So whatever sensor you choose, it MUST use ANT+. It can be a combo ANT+/Bluetooth, but a Bluetooth-only sensor will not work.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

you think chest is inaccurate or skips out ?

wrist is far worse even in best of conditions.

wrist is a poor spot to detect heart rate

chest sensors rule

your best bet is chest strap and tighten the f out of it, maybe use gel on the contacts


fitbit...lol there are class action lawsuits against fitbit for not being able
to meet the claimed accuracy


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I actually wore my wife's fitbit on one wrist, my Scosche on the forearm, and a chest monitor on a recent ride. I then rotated devices (always wearing two out of three) on a few rides. The Scosche and chest monitor were nearly identical, but the fitbit was usually off--sometimes significantly on climbs. I just find the Scosche more comfortable than a chest strap, and easier to wear with compression gear. The Scosche is ant+



Oh My Sack! said:


> If it's ANT+ or Bluetooth, I would think your 1000 would detect it as any other compatible sensor. With that said, are wrist mounted HRM's proving to be all that accurate? I recall reading they were not all they were cracked up to be. I have no experience, though. Been using a Wahoo Tickr ANT+ for a couple years now and it works flawlessly with my new Garmin 520.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I use the Scosche Rhythm + (the one with ANT+) It works well with all of my garmin devices. It is convenient for daily workouts. It is accurate.

Drawbacks are, the price, battery life (only about 8 hours), funky tan lines  (can be worn on upper arm under a sleeve), remember to turn in ON/OFF. 

The chest strap is still nice because the battery lasts forever and I don't have to worry about the separate charger (I usually still use it when traveling).

I also tried the Mio Link. It is more of a wrist model. For some reason I would get funky readings occasionally (usually spiking). It has cooler features and an app for it, but I couldn't get passed the inaccuracy, so I moved on to the Scosche.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The closer the HR pickup is to your heart, the better. Ask any cardiologist or anyone who has any type of heart surgery. 'Nough said.


----------

